# January 2014 Photo Thread



## stowpirate (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year comrade photographers 







Bathroom figure taken with Cosina SLR & Helios 44M tortured in photoscape 











Taken with a Cosina CS1 & Helios 44M tortured in Photoscape. Started out as Kodak Max 400 Colour Negative


----------



## weltweit (Jan 1, 2014)

stowpirate said:


> Happy New Year comrade photographers


Indeed, happy new year !!


----------



## RoyReed (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year




New Year Fireworks, Wadebridge by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## albionism (Jan 2, 2014)

That is beautiful


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## RoyReed (Jan 2, 2014)

albionism said:


> That is beautiful


Thanks. I was really lucky that all the out-of-focus raindrops on the lens didn't ruin this one.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 2, 2014)

You will remember seeing crop circles. This pattern in the sand owes a lot to them, but was created on Torbay beach today. It was just being finished as I walked by at about 3:30 pm. The tide was coming in. An hour later and it was covered in water. it says "Happy New Year 2014 at the top.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 3, 2014)

Same film two cameras. First two Kiev 3a with film transport mechanism needing adjustment. Last one Cosina CS1 SLR


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 3, 2014)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrbishie/sets/72157639351834083/


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## cybertect (Jan 4, 2014)

Out and about (and getting soaked by the rain) yesterday lunch time




The Queen is Wet by cybertect, on Flickr




The Place by cybertect, on Flickr




Crossing by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 4, 2014)

Found this on film in camera. Dates from Woolpit 2010!


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jan 4, 2014)

Taken at a local Christmas Fair, but developed in Jan.

*Happy Feet





*
Pentax ME Super camera
SMC Pentax-M 50mm f/1.7 lens
Ilford HP5 Plus 35mm film
Developed in ID11


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jan 4, 2014)

*Never too old...*






Pentax ME Super camera
SMC Pentax-M 50mm f/1.7 lens
Ilford HP5 Plus 35mm film
Developed in ID11


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 4, 2014)

stowpirate said:


> Found this on film in camera. Dates from Woolpit 2010!



Found on a camera you bought at a car boot or such like?


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 4, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Found on a camera you bought at a car boot or such like?



Forgot that I had a film in a camera & that I had taken these photos. Dates  from 2010 taken with a Voigtlander Bessa R with Jupiter 3 which has just been sitting in a pile of junk for years!


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 5, 2014)

1200m above Lac Leman looking towards Switzerland; Montreux on the right of the lake, Lausanne on the left.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 5, 2014)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrbishie/sets/72157639431636054/


----------



## RoyReed (Jan 5, 2014)

Is that bench on the beach or the promenade?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 5, 2014)

RoyReed said:


> Is that bench on the beach or the promenade?



On the prom!  Tonnes of shingle beach where it shouldn't be.


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jan 5, 2014)

*Old Time Folk





*
Wisbech Xmas Fair

Pentax ME Super camera
SMC Pentax-M 50mm f/1.7 lens
Ilford HP5 Plus 35mm film
Developed in ID11


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 5, 2014)

That sand picture again, seen in a different context.






And finally: Artist at work.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 5, 2014)

A phone shot from yesterday


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jan 6, 2014)

One more of the Christmas fair from the Pentax/Ilford, and I'll stop spamming.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 7, 2014)

walking the dog!


----------



## Quartz (Jan 7, 2014)

Some seriously gorgeous photos here.


----------



## dweller (Jan 7, 2014)

more from the French Alps, 
I think my old Panasonic TZ3 did pretty well with a bit of tweaking





[URL='http://www.flickr.com/photos/dweller/11806629115/']
	



[URL='http://www.flickr.com/photos/dweller/11807421166/']
	



[URL='http://www.flickr.com/photos/dweller/11806654225/']
	


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/dweller/11806852003/]
	



[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/dweller/11806944043/]
	

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dweller/11806944043/[/url][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## dweller (Jan 8, 2014)

Figure of a Charity Child at the Church Hall at St Botolph's - City of London


----------



## cybertect (Jan 8, 2014)

I got a new lens yesterday - a Canon FD 85mm f/1.2L. 30 years old but in genuinely mint condition. 

I took it out for a spin at lunch and made the most of its ridiculously shallow depth of field wide open...




1000 Umbrellas by cybertect, on Flickr




Battle Bridge Lane by cybertect, on Flickr




Stop the pigeon by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 8, 2014)

Cybertect, that shallow depth of field is most impressive. f/1.2 is almost unbelievable. As it is 30 years old I presume it is a lens from the true 35mm format, then it will have an effective focal length greater tha 85mm (no it won't I see you have a full frame camera). I looked up the price of a new one which comes out at nearly £1,500. Where are those umbrellas? Scrap that question I checked your picture on Flickr. That was a good choice for demonstrating short DOF.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 8, 2014)

dweller said:


> more from the French Alps,
> I think my old Panasonic TZ3 did pretty well with a bit of tweaking


Those are really good. 

I've never been able to take any decent pictures in the Alps. Everything's too white, too dark or too blue. Portraits are OK with all the reflected light but I gave up on people skiing or whatever. I just took pictures with my phone this year.


----------



## dweller (Jan 9, 2014)

Sweet FA said:


> Those are really good.
> 
> I've never been able to take any decent pictures in the Alps. Everything's too white, too dark or too blue. Portraits are OK with all the reflected light but I gave up on people skiing or whatever. I just took pictures with my phone this year.



Thanks, 
My camera had a snow setting that I used at first which was fine, then I found that using the "heart" setting which lets the camera decide gave me better results. 
Finally, the wonders of lightroom allowed me to make my jpegs look less flat - I adjusted curves to get a bit of contrast and the colours went all nice too


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 9, 2014)

Bessa R & Jupiter 3













Mobile phone trickery


----------



## sim667 (Jan 9, 2014)

Housefly wing by simbojono, on Flickr




Honey Bee wing by simbojono, on Flickr




dragon fly by simbojono, on Flickr




Butterfly wing by simbojono, on Flickr

Edited: To add less scummy scans


----------



## sim667 (Jan 9, 2014)

Ugh I've just realised the scans can do with tidying up a bit.

One of students decided to scan a wet painting just before xmas


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jan 10, 2014)

Clown Apocalypse is coming.






Bronica SQ-A camera
Zenzanon PS/B 80mm f/2.8 lens
Ilford HP5 Plus 120 film
Developed in ID11


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 10, 2014)

^That is a wonderful photograph TF. I like the way you have captured the precise moment when the top skittle is at its height and frozen by the camera in position in the concentration of the eyes of the clown. I also like the fact that there is a bit of blur on the end of the skittle in his right hand showing that it is moving.

The other thing I like is the fact that there is a full range of tones from black to white. That is the benefit of using quality film developed in fresh developer.


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jan 10, 2014)

Hocus Eye. said:


> ^That is a wonderful photograph TF. I like the way you have captured the precise moment when the top skittle is at its height and frozen by the camera in position in the concentration of the eyes of the clown. I also like the fact that there is a bit of blur on the end of the skittle in his right hand showing that it is moving.
> 
> The other thing I like is the fact that there is a full range of tones from black to white. That is the benefit of using quality film developed in fresh developer.



Thank you HE.  I've got nice plain and simple b/w film developing to a tee now, and I'm putting off C-41, although I've got the chemicals ready.  For most of my b&w, I use pre-made up ID-11 developer (I buy the five litre packs, and keep it in a five litre drum that  can squeeze much of the air out of), diluted 1:3 with tap water for a one-shot.  It extends developing to 20 minutes, but it makes for very cheap developing.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## cybertect (Jan 11, 2014)

Behind the Curve by cybertect, on Flickr




Pont de la Tour by cybertect, on Flickr




7 More London by cybertect, on Flickr




Zag Zig by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 11, 2014)

The Pont de la Tour one is great, the window looks a bit like a picture frame


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 11, 2014)

Cybertect, you now have a sufficient number of top quality London photographs to produce a book and/or exhibition. There must be an outlet for your collected works somewhere.


----------



## cybertect (Jan 11, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> The Pont de la Tour one is great, the window looks a bit like a picture frame



Hehe, I did crop it consciously like a picture frame, with the same width around top and sides and more space at the bottom


----------



## cybertect (Jan 11, 2014)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Cybertect, you now have a sufficient number of top quality London photographs to produce a book and/or exhibition. There must be an outlet for your collected works somewhere.



Ta. I'd need a decent (human) editor before I even thought of something like that. I'm crap at deciding what's good and what's not.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 11, 2014)

Mobile Phone Snap - Reflections


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 12, 2014)

A few snaps from a walk this afternoon


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 12, 2014)

Harrods Furniture Depository, near Hammersmith Bridge. (I keep calling it Harrods Book Depository. It would be a good place to gun down boat racers from.) Predictably, it's actually now luxury flats. Taken with the Ricoh GR.





A close-up of the sign, taken with the Lumix G5 and 45-150 lens (this at 103mm = 206mm equiv).


----------



## RoyReed (Jan 12, 2014)

Photographed a beautiful little church in Cornwall yesterday.




St Melor's Church, Linkinhorne by RoyReed, on Flickr




Panorama of the interior by RoyReed, on Flickr




Wall painting dating from the late 15C depicting the Seven Works of Mercy. by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 12, 2014)

stowpirate said:


> Mobile Phone Snap - Reflections



Beautiful. Random.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 13, 2014)

Zenit B & Helios 44 composted image!


----------



## cybertect (Jan 13, 2014)

Primary by cybertect, on Flickr




Bollard by cybertect, on Flickr




Menier Gallery by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## RoyReed (Jan 13, 2014)

cybertect said:


> Menier Gallery by cybertect, on Flickr


I love the way you always correct the verticals in your architectural shots.


----------



## cybertect (Jan 13, 2014)

Not just the architectural shots - I'm rather obsessive about it.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 13, 2014)

RoyReed said:


> I love the way you always correct the verticals in your architectural shots.


I have often admired that. It is not easy to get it right with an image from a wide angle lens. The brain automatically corrects for converging verticals in the real world but in a photograph if you correct in Photoshop there can be a tendency to see the image as a bit distorted the other way.

Well done Cybertect.


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2014)

Nice depth of field from my new 75mm Olympus m43 f1.8 lens


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't normally post to these threads, but I like this one I took with my phone yesterday. No filters or trickery.


----------



## RoyReed (Jan 13, 2014)

cybertect said:


> Not just the architectural shots - I'm rather obsessive about it.


Just out of interest, what do you use? Lightroom?


----------



## cybertect (Jan 13, 2014)

RoyReed said:


> Just out of interest, what do you use? Lightroom?



Yep. I used to do it in Photoshop, but LR4 and 5 were a godsend for me.

5 has automatic levelling and perspective correction, but it gets it just a bit wrong a lot of the time.


----------



## RoyReed (Jan 13, 2014)

cybertect said:


> Yep. I used to do it in Photoshop, but LR4 and 5 were a godsend for me.
> 
> 5 has automatic levelling and perspective correction, but it gets it just a bit wrong a lot of the time.


Yes, I have LR5 as well, but hardly ever use the auto correction. But I've used Manual correction even more since they added 'Aspect' to the manual transforms. Before that I used PTLens as much as LR because it stopped the height/width stretching you get when using perspective correction.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 13, 2014)

cybertect said:


> Primary by cybertect, on Flickr


I know where that one is. I was trying to get some shots with the lights on one side and people on the other, but it was dark and I couldn't get detail on both, either the lights blew out or the people were too much in shadow. Probably would have been a rubbish shot anyway in all fairness.


----------



## cybertect (Jan 14, 2014)

RGBY by cybertect, on Flickr




Stukeley Street by cybertect, on Flickr




Tree by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## stowpirate (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## cybertect (Jan 16, 2014)

Did I mention I'm _really_ enjoying using the A7 with my FD lenses?  

FDn 28/2.8




Crucifix Lane; London Scooters by cybertect, on Flickr




Crucifix Curve by cybertect, on Flickr




Whites Grounds Skate Park by cybertect, on Flickr

FDn 50mm f/1.4




London Bridge Street by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 16, 2014)

Mucking about with a light fountain thingy.


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jan 16, 2014)

Another roll of lovely 120:











Ilford HP5+ developed in ID11.  Shot in the Bronica SQ-A.


----------



## dweller (Jan 16, 2014)

discovering old digi photos and processing them
this from my first digicam the Pentax Optio 33LF which had 3.2 megapixels I think.



Venice

this is a lumix compact I still use
looks a bit like an old postcard



Süleymaniye Mosque - Istanbul


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## dweller (Jan 17, 2014)

Central St Giles - Renzo Piano


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## stowpirate (Jan 18, 2014)

Collage of old photographs taken on a c1954 Kodak Retinette


----------



## cybertect (Jan 18, 2014)

Blue Thames by cybertect, on Flickr




Jacob the dray horse by cybertect, on Flickr




Metroline VW 1849 by cybertect, on Flickr




London General SE 168 by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## dweller (Jan 20, 2014)

spent a beautiful sunny Sunday in Brighton


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## Greebo (Jan 21, 2014)

Playing around with the panorama setting


----------



## clicker (Jan 21, 2014)

Marilyn monroe appeared in the clouds. ..


----------



## dweller (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## dweller (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## cybertect (Jan 24, 2014)

Morris 'MaW' Concas by cybertect, on Flickr




GLA by cybertect, on Flickr




Craig MacDonald by cybertect, on Flickr




Big Sky by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm starting to get a hang of C-41 process with the Rollei Digibase chemistry.





















All taken this week using the Pentax ME Super, 35mm SLR, SMC Pentax-M 50mm f/1.7, and AgfaPhoto Vista Plus 200 film from Poundland.  Processed in Rollei Digibase C-41.  The second photo down stitched from three neg scans using open source Gimp software.


----------



## cybertect (Jan 24, 2014)

That second one with the doors is great


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## stowpirate (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 26, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>


That's really good. I've got this idea to do something similar where I live but I fear the photos in my head won't live up to my skills


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 26, 2014)

Finally stopped fucking raining for 10 minutes.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 27, 2014)

Sweet FA said:


> That's really good. I've got this idea to do something similar where I live but I fear the photos in my head won't live up to my skills



I think the thing to do is start snapping and fucking up, then keep snapping, while trying to iron out what's getting fucked up. That's the process I'm in the middle of.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## stowpirate (Jan 27, 2014)

Wale Tail


----------



## cybertect (Jan 27, 2014)

A Vickers VC10, if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## stowpirate (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## stowpirate (Jan 28, 2014)

cybertect said:


> A Vickers VC10, if I'm not mistaken


Whale Tail 
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=whale tail&client=firefox-a&hs=3ZP&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=wF7nUp-MIcOp7AbWpYBY&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=598


----------



## dweller (Jan 29, 2014)

on the way home - kilburn high road


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## cybertect (Jan 31, 2014)

Catching up on a few days...




Shadow on Setts by cybertect, on Flickr





The Lower Pond, Carshalton by cybertect, on Flickr





ITBA: It's that Bridge Again by cybertect, on Flickr





South Bermondsey Station by cybertect, on Flickr





Low Tide at China Wharf by cybertect, on Flickr





40 Metre Yacht by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## dweller (Feb 1, 2014)

cybertect looks like you've got a bad ass wide angle lens there

more bloody ducks on a bloody pond I'm afraid


----------



## cybertect (Feb 1, 2014)

dweller said:


> cybertect looks like you've got a bad ass wide angle lens there



FD 17mm f/4


----------



## dweller (Feb 2, 2014)

went dahn trafalgar square intcha
usual chinese new year scene, pretty tacky performances and people dressed up
as whatever magical animal is in favour this year
tried to pick up the vibe - zone focusing with a cctv lens just for fun


----------

